# USB - device descriptor read/64, error -71

## Jaglover

I'm getting this dreaded error when plugging webcam in. 

This is a nettop motherboard, Giada MI-D525D.

Manufacturer claims it has 6 USB 2.0 ports. Below is lsusb output, webcam is plugged in. My first question is why it shows up as 1.1? Both UHCI and EHCI are enabled in kernel.

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 045e:00b0 Microsoft Corp. Digital Media Pro Keyboard
```

Here is a snippet from dmesg.

```
Sep 24 20:06:35 sipp kernel: usb 3-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71

Sep 24 20:06:35 sipp kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device number 9 using uhci_hcd

Sep 24 20:06:35 sipp kernel: usb 3-1: device not accepting address 9, error -71

Sep 24 20:06:35 sipp kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device number 10 using uhci_hcd

Sep 24 20:06:36 sipp kernel: usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Sep 24 20:06:36 sipp kernel: usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Sep 24 20:06:36 sipp kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device number 11 using uhci_hcd

Sep 24 20:06:36 sipp kernel: usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Sep 24 20:06:36 sipp kernel: usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Sep 24 20:06:36 sipp kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
```

Regarding error -71 I found this: http://www.spinics.net/lists/usb/msg02644.html

I tried use_both_schemes=y and I tried to force old_scheme, no joy.

The kernel is 3.0.4, 32-bit. This camera works well in another computer.

All thoughts are welcome.

----------

## bjlockie

USB2 is backwards compatible with USB1 and the webcam is a USB1 device.

Try using a different port or a hub.

Recompile the kernel with

  │ │    [*]     USB verbose debug messages

  │ │    [*]     USB announce new devices

What does dmesg show?

----------

## krinn

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> 
> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse
> ...

 

It show you have plug your keyboard and webcam using the same root hub, and usb root hub have a limit for power, and the maximum limit  is shared by all devices plug in the same root hub.

And you can easy guess the webcam need 100% power to function.

And i doubt your keyboard need 0  :Razz: 

You should plug your webcam alone on a hub

Eheh of course if your webcam is powered by itself then my theory fall into flames.

----------

## Jaglover

Thanks for replies.  :Smile:  I did enable those kernel options, built usbcore as module just in case I need to pass arguments, booted with nothing but camera plugged in. 

I also did what was recommended in another post (somewhere on the internet): unplug all USB devices, shut down, unplug the power for 40 seconds. (I did not do the black robe and candles thingy, though.)

Now, the very first time with this PC I saw the camera in lsusb!  :Shocked: 

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0c45:62e0 Microdia MSI Starcam Racer
```

Also, very first time the /dev/video0 is created ... but ... below is a snippet from messages, it repeats every now and then. Every time it occurs video0 is changed to video1 or vice versa.   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: USB disconnect, device number 22

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: unregistering device

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: unregistering interface 1-3:1.0

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: unlink qh4-0001/f35bf480 start 3 [1/0 us]

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: shutdown urb f561b500 ep3in-intr

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: unregistering interface 1-3:1.1

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: shutdown urb f4370000 ep1in-iso

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: shutdown urb f4371c00 ep1in-iso

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: shutdown urb f4372000 ep1in-iso

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: shutdown urb f4372400 ep1in-iso

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: shutdown urb f4372800 ep1in-iso

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: unregistering interface 1-3:1.2

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: unregistering interface 1-3:1.3

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 23 using ehci_hcd

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

Sep 25 15:08:16 sipp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: skipped 6 descriptors after interface

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: skipped 18 descriptors after interface

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: udev 23, busnum 1, minor = 22

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0c45, idProduct=62e0

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: Product: USB 2.0 Camera

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Sonix Technology Co., Ltd.

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: usb_probe_device

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: uvcvideo 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: uvcvideo 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB 2.0 Camera (0c45:62e0)

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: input: USB 2.0 Camera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/input/input24

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: snd-usb-audio 1-3:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: snd-usb-audio 1-3:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: 23:3:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: link qh4-0001/f57cc540 start 0 [1/0 us]

Sep 25 15:08:17 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: unlink qh4-0001/f57cc540 start 0 [1/0 us]

Sep 25 15:08:23 sipp kernel: usb 1-3: selecting invalid interface 1
```

Any clues what is going on?

----------

## roarinelk

The device drops off the bus either because of problem with either the cable itself or insufficient power for the device.

----------

## Jaglover

Probably the first, error -71 is low level communication error. Camera cable is good, though, works well in other PC. Have to buy a USB 2 bracket so I can try and use midboard ports, right now I'm restricted to two ports on back.

----------

